# Info on Bolle Ja Na Ka?



## LancerandRara (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone personally knew or indirectly heard enough about Bolle Ja Na Ka's temperament, also specifically regarding if he had any handler aggression or dog aggression. I heard that he passed away very recently, but I'm just looking for more involved information on his temperament. Feel free to pm me if you'd like to! Thanks

eta: Sorry if this is in the wrong section! I wasn't sure where to put this


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would suggest to also post your question on his facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/Bolle-Ja-Na-Ka-481793718672140/


----------

